# Can I put a picture in my sig.



## kylendm (Feb 19, 2013)

That contains a link to my bands facebook. If I can how big can it be?


----------



## flexkill (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sue thats all covered in the rules....if not explained when you go to post your Sig


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 21, 2013)

You _can_ but damn that's annoying especially seeing all the gear you play with/through.. that's what all those fields in the profile are for 

Together.. annoying haha


----------



## kylendm (Feb 21, 2013)

Haha alright, yeah I'll removith the gear.


----------

